# iPad perte de mot de passe et réinitialisation impossible



## Ulysse191 (9 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir,

J'ai oublié mon code de déverrouillage de mon iPad Mini.

Le problème, c'est que j'ai donc tapé plusieurs mauvais codes et l'iPad s'est désactivé.

J'ai tenté de le restaurer mais l'ordinateur m'indique un code erreur 1671 (le serveur des mises à jour n'a pas été atteint) et zou, tout s'arrête.

Et ce, que je fasse restaurer ou mettre à jour (car 8.4 n'était pas installé).

J'ai tout enlevé via iCloud.com donc l'iPad n'est plus présent nulle part.

Le problème, c'est que j'en ai absolument besoin pour demain midi.

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Juillet 2015)

Tu peut passer à l'Apple store avec ta facture et ta carte d'identité... Si tu es le vrai propriétaire ils te le débloqueront...

Si tu l'as volé comme c'est probable avec ce genre de question, merci de le rendre à son propriétaire...


----------



## Ulysse191 (12 Juillet 2015)

Très rigolo, cette réponse.

Je suis probablement l'une des personnes les plus honnêtes au Monde : même enfant, je n'ai jamais rien volé, ne serait-ce qu'un bonbon.

J'ai réussi à le réintialiser (l'iPad, pas le bonbon).

En fait, iTunes téléchargeait une mise à jour et je continuais à cliquer sur mise à jour, ce qui perturbait logiquement le serveur.

Une fois ceci fait, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

En tout cas, merci.


----------

